

Apologetic Error Messages & Mood States On Users' Performance Self-Appraisal - kevinrpope
http://www.academia.edu/249090/The_Effect_Of_Apologetic_Error_Messages_And_Mood_States_On_Computer_Users_Self-Appraisal_Of_Performance

======
ScottBurson
_I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that._

